# Snail Eating Fish



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm looking for a type of fish that doesn't grow out of a 10 gal and can keep the snail population in check for my shrimp tank, anyone got recommendations? I'm keeping baby Japanese Trapdoor, Malaysian Trumpet and Ramshorn atm. Current Fish includes an Oto cat, Furcatus Rainbows and Neon Tetras.

I have Organic Potting Mix and Topsoil dirt so fish that digs will not work.


----------



## fishyerik (Oct 8, 2008)

I do think it will be hard to find anything that controls the MTS without eridicating the ramshorns. In such a small tank it can be tricky to have a balance between predator and prey, especially when you have such different species that you want to control.

Perhaps you can get a few assasin snails _Anentome helena _to control the ramshorns an pick or trap the MTS? Don't get to many assasin snails, they usally prefer ramshorns over MTS but they eat MTS as well, and they are the only organism that I can think of that do that and is reasonable to keep in your tank. I do think you should wait until your trapdoor snails have grown a bit.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Does trapdoor snails eat those other snails? I have several adult ones that breed regularly. I just need something to keep both the ramshorn and MTS at bay and prevent the entire tank to fill up with them. Does assassin snails produce fast?


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

get a clown loach, it grows big but super slow. give it away when is getting larger....almost guaranteed to take care of your problem


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

I purchased a trio of dwarf chain loaches, but have yet to see them eat any snails...anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Loaches tend to finish off the snails, I don't want that I just want something to keep them from blooming and take over the tank.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Tons of snails are a sign of high nutrients in the tank. If any of the food to the fish is getting to the gravel, you're only feeding the snails. If water changes aren't done regularly or there are nutrient producers in the tank (goldfish esp.) you'll get algae and thus snail food. Snails are pretty easy to control IME. Why add a fish to eat them?

gonathan, they do not really eat in the open, so they are likely doing a good job of helping you, the problem just may be a bit bigger than you thought. Ever turn out the lights on the tank then look in there 2-3 hours later? Snails all over. Plus they will not irradiate them 100%. They just control them.

GL


----------



## fishyerik (Oct 8, 2008)

I haven't kept those trapdoor snails, so I can't answer that, but they probably won't do much in controlling MTS, other than competing with them for food. Ramshorns eggs or newly hatched ones are eaten by some other types of larger snails such as Asolene spixi often to the point where reproduction is totally stopped. 

Assassin snails reproduction vary depending on the situation from none at all to very slow compared to your other snail species, problems with overpopulation is highly unlikely. 

ddavila: If you put ONE potentially large, schooling fish with high nutrient needs in a 10 g and feed it no more than a standard filter for that size aquarium can handle it will probably grow super slow due to stress and malnutrition, you're absolutely correct about that, but even half grown clown loaches is not usually effective against MTS. 

gonathan85: What kind of snails do you have? Your botias will for example not be able to control MTS.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

gonathan85 said:


> I purchased a trio of dwarf chain loaches, but have yet to see them eat any snails...anyone else have this issue?


Dont feed them for 4 days or so, they will be just fine but super hungry! Then WILL eat the MTS!

Whatever kind of control you get don't get skunk loaches after they ate all the snails in the tank they I could not get them to eat anything else! Nor will you ever see them! They always hide and quickly hide when i try to sneak up on them!


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

my tank isn't over run by snails yet, only about 3-4 baby jap trapdoor, 6 mts and 10 ramshorns. Just looking for options incase that happens.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

The snails that are in with the dwarf chain loaches are all pond snails.

I would try the method of not feeding the loaches for a few days, but they always seem to get extra blood worms that my kribensis seem to miss.


----------



## anicemess (Nov 24, 2009)

I understand that Sphinx snails eat the eggs of other snails. I just picked some up last week and put them in with other snails but I don't know yet if that statement is true.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

Dont feed anyone in that tank for a week! They will be fine, in the wild fish dont eat every day they eat what they can find when they can find it. You need to force your fish to eat the snails. Your kribis should take part in this as well, I know mine loves baby snails.


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

LVKSPlantlady said:


> Dont feed anyone in that tank for a week! They will be fine, in the wild fish dont eat every day they eat what they can find when they can find it. You need to force your fish to eat the snails. Your kribis should take part in this as well, I know mine loves baby snails.


Ah I'll try this! I have seen my kribs eat snails, but then spit em out.


----------



## LVKSPlantlady (Oct 4, 2009)

I think they spit the shell out if it's not crushed. I've also heard you can squish some snails on the side of your tank and that might help them get the idea. I never had to do this, my fish eat them regardless of how much I feed them!


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

LVKSPlantlady said:


> I think they spit the shell out if it's not crushed. I've also heard you can squish some snails on the side of your tank and that might help them get the idea. I never had to do this, my fish eat them regardless of how much I feed them!


send one of yours over to teach mine! =)

I'll try the snail squish method as well. This might give them the idea...


----------

